# Yikes.



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

This forum is dead compared to the others...I just bought an '87 5000 CS and was looking to see what the word on the street was--not so many words. 
At least I have a Bentley manual.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Yikes. (amy31415)*

You may find this site useful http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Yikes. (yodasfro)*

Thanks! Any other links or information is appreciated!


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Yikes. (amy31415)*

Well if you haven't been to http://www.motorgeek.com/ you might want to check it out a lot more activity then here.


----------



## turbo bunny (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: Yikes. (yodasfro)*

http://www.justfourrings.com
http://www.audiworld.com

are also good..


----------

